

os-x lion: this is why i hatelike it. - mars

i installed the developer preview of os-x lion some days ago. following are my first impressions. let me know how you think about apple's newest os.<p>performance<p>at first i thought lions performance sucks, but mdworker and kextcache processes are re-initializing spotlight right after installation which slows down the system and heats up the cpu. after two hours of fan-noise and heat the system seems to be fine and is running smoothly now.<p>mail<p>the new mail is great. finally email conversations are grouped. it features a new 3-column view, which imho is sub-optimal when working with loads of emails. fortunately the classic view also supports grouped conversations. i like<p>launchpad<p>well guys. this is a super use-less feature, as i setup my application folder as a dock-folder anyhow. for me at least there's no need to have an ios view of apps on a desktop computer or notebook.<p>mission control<p>this actually combines spaces and expose. unfortunately it adds nothing to my personal workflow as i rarely use those features.<p>calendar<p>the new calendar is actually a huge disappointment as i'm working with mutliple calendars of different people (synched via google calendar). it's not possible anymore to permanently display the list of calendars in a sidebar. this suxx big time. besides that the switching of calendars with the new dropdown kind of list is totally unreliable and the calendars don't seem to update properly when working with multiple windows :( i'll probably have to switch to google calendar or something else. any recommendations for a good calendar desktop app for os-x which can handle multiple gcal accounts?<p>trim support for ssd<p>finally there's trim support for ssd drives. this is totally overdue since windows and linux support this since quite a long time. i know that this is more a long term performance feature, but actually hoped that this would increase my ssd performance. unfortunately the xbench results did not get any better. sidenode: i'm not really convinced from the ssd performance under os-x (maybe it's the apple ssds which aren't that good, but colleagues have much much better results with linux).<p>versions<p>the integrated document versioning is quite cool and i'm sure this will save my <i></i>* at some point in the future :)<p>conclusion<p>well as stated above there are some good things about lion like mail, versions and trim support, but also several downsides. i actually expected more and am a bit disappointed. there are also some other features, like fullscreen support for apps and airdrop which i didnt really test yet...<p>what do you guys think about lion?<p>cheers, karlton
======
sotoole
Thanks for the fan noise explanation...I was going crazy.

I agree with your review. I'll add:

\- It's fun just to update and play around and see what's new. \- X-Code is
free again in the Mac App Store! (requires Lion) \- Backwards scrolling is
driving me crazy, but I'll get used to it. \- Worth the $29.

